# Any EMT-B jobs in Ohio??



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking for companies or departments hiring in and around Ashland, Ohio.  Also may be willing to relocate, so please post ant other Ohio companies or departments.  Thanks!!


----------



## jpmedic21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you looked at Life Care Ambulance? They have offices in Toledo, Columbus, and northern Cincy.


----------



## uadmirin (Feb 26, 2011)

I just got a position at Rural Metro in Cleveland Heights. I know they are still hiring.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 3, 2011)

none that you would want outside of the fire service.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> none that you would want outside of the fire service.



Why?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 3, 2011)

Most private ambulance in ohio is nothing more than very poorly run IFT. Terrible pay, terrible equipment, terrible working conditions. 

Very few actually do anykind of 911 service, and those that do are simply supplementing their IFT business. 

I would be especially wary privates in the northen part of the state. Especially the family owned mom and pop shops if you are not one of the inbreeds.

If you don't plan to be in the fire service, which is not a good plan because competition is fierce and it is basically a lottery, the best thing a paramedic can do in Ohio is work as an ED tech. The next best thing is to move out of Ohio.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anybody else know about any openings coming up in Ohio?


----------



## OhioEMT (Oct 8, 2011)

I know I'm opening up an old thread. But there is Life Care Medical Services...they run in several counties. LifeFleet in Youngstown runs 911 in 3 counties and pays there paramedics 15.00 an hour and have all new equipment. Just keep looking, but there isint much in Ohio...


----------

